# Naruto!!



## Sci-fi_gEEk (Jul 20, 2004)

So who knows about Naruto??  It's my new favorite manga and anime.  I picked it up a couple months back and now I'm completly hooked.  To date I have read 226 chapters  (thats 25 volumes), watched 83 episodes, have the sound track along with the opening and closing themes, downloaded numerous wallpapers, and the list goes on.  Normaly I'm not much of a "fan" person but for some reason Naruto has turned me in to a total fanatic.

For those of you who haven't ever heard of Naruto I'll try to give a little intro to it.  The story created by Masashi Kishimoto and is featured in Shonen Jump magazine.  It follows the life of a young ninja boy Uzumaki Naruto.  Of course Naruto isn't any normal boy. When Naruto was an infant his village was threatened by the Nine Tailed Demon Fox, in order to save the village the Hokage (leader of the village) seals the demon away into baby Naruto.  Essentialy what happens is that the village people come to hate/fear Naruto and he lives a rather lonely life.  Because of this, his goal is to become the greatest ninja of all time and to become the Hokage so that the village will finally acknowledge him.  

The story pretty much starts from there and your introduced to Sasuke Sakura, Kakashi, and myriad of other charcters.  If you want to learn more about the series check out http://www.narutofan.com, www.narutochuushin.com these sites give a much better summery than me.

Well I'd write more about this series but I'm lazy much like my favorite caharcter Shikimaru.  There really is so much to say about this series but I think that I'll do it later.  All I'll say for now is check it out!!



gEEk


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk (Jul 21, 2004)

I wanted to do an edit and just add this to my about post but.....I can't seem to figure out how to do it.  Yea great problem solving skills Mr. Engineer.   
I just thought that some people might think that this thread better suited for the TV/Movie/ect forum, but since it was a manga first I decided to put it here.  I did how ever bring the anime up, and I hope that it is discussed too, after all it's just as awsome as the manga.  Any who just thought that I'd put that in there.

Yep, thats about it.  Back to work.....yippie.

gEEk


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome back Sci Fi Geek!  Haven't seen you around for a while!  Apparently you've been off enjoying some new manga and haven't been sharing  .  Just teasing.

Actually, I've never really gotten into either anime or manga but I also, to be honest, haven't really given it a chance.  This isn't the type of thing you find at the library and funds are too tight to allow me to purchase something that I'm not sure I'm going to like.  As soon as I get the chance though, I'll have to try some out.  What would you recommend for a beginner?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice to see you back, too, SFG.


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Dwndrgn!!  Yups, I've been away for awhile.  Skool and work were keeping me rather tied up.  But now it's summer and while I am still working I have a lot more free time.  Aside from work I've been spending a lot of time (prolly to much  ) reading manga and watching anime.  There's so much out there that it's kept me pretty occupied. 

I've found quite a few series that I like and I think that a lot of them would be pretty good for someone new to manga.  In fact I would definitly recommend Naruto for a starter.  It's a pretty great all around and enjoyable for any any age group.  The art is pretty good, the story is great, and the characters are intriging.  It's not quite as serious and some of the other manga out there but it's still great.  I believe that only volumes 1-3 are out in stores but if you check out those sites I posted you can get some of the fan subbed versions.   Most of them are pretty good and  you can see if you like it or not that way.

Be forwarned though, manga and anime is extremly addicting.  Knivesout recommended the series Blade of the Immortal, an exellent series, it's one of the best drawn manga I've seen.  Anyway, I bought the first three, and the next day I was so hooked that I went back and bought the next 8 volumes.  Dropped and chunk of change there let me tell you.  

I would reconmend checking out Shonen Jump magazine.  It's a monthly manga zine, they carry a bunch of titles including Naruto.  It might be somthing that'd work pretty well in a library acctully.  Of course any Library that carried manga would be number one in my book.

Here's a couple good sites to check out.  They give you some pretty good summaries and reconmendations to other series. 
http://www.anime-planet.com/animerec/index.php 
http://www.animenfo.com/
They're more geared to anime than manga but since most anime is manga first they work just as well.  Also check out the Shonen Jump website.  Good times!!


gEEk


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 22, 2004)

Sci-fi_gEEk!  I don't know from anything about manga (huh?), and I'm not a big anime fan.  But it's darn good to see you back.  I've been wondering if you'd gone off and forgotten us for good.


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk (Jul 29, 2004)

Forget?!?!  Never!! just got caught up in a butt load of other stuff.  But, if you haven't checked out any manga, your missing out!!  I definitly reconmend that you look into some  

gEEk


----------



## MentalIsues69 (Jan 9, 2005)

Like Si-fi geek, i've gotten hooked on Naruto as well, i started to read the mangas over the summer from a friend who gave me the site and got very addicted. I would say i read up to Two volumes a night. Besides the point, life got into my way and i stopped reading, but is still a huge fan of naruto. I'm planning on buying all of the books from the local books stores and contiune from where i was from there. I don't really have a favorite character, beside Kakashi and, as Naruto calls him, "The closet pervert". Hehe... they are funny.  

 Anyways, i've gotten very far in the manga and have enough knowledge about it to probably have a two day conversation on it. Even though i might blank out.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 14, 2005)

I've been trying to get my hands on Naruto (without downloading from the net like all my friends ) for over a year now.. Its frustrating, and I've lost track of my friend in Japan. I think she may have moved or something as my last letter got no response...

Does anyone in Aus know where I could obtain a copy?


----------

